# 200 9 scion XD - engine - small oil leak?



## Don2222 (May 20, 2016)

Hello
Just noticed oil on my driveway.
Looks like the problem is in the back of the 4 cylinder engine closer to the passenger side.

Any Ideas?
View is lying on the driveway looking up at back side of engine.
See pics


----------



## claydogg84 (May 20, 2016)

It appears to be a pretty good leak, which will make it easier to find. Go to an auto parts store and buy a couple cans of Brake Clean and get it spotless in that area. After its dried you should be able to locate the leak.


----------



## vinny11950 (May 20, 2016)

What Claydogg says.

The stain almost looks too clear to be engine oil.  Check the other fluids too.

But really, this being a newer Japanese car, take it to a reputable dealer and let them diagnose it.  Working in those tiny engine bays without the proper tools makes the task impossible.

Good luck.  Hopefully it is something simple like a filter gasket.


----------



## semipro (May 21, 2016)

Get a mirror and a good flashlight and try to find the top of the oil stain.  From the photos it looks to be pretty high up like at the back of the cylinder head or higher.  Could be a head gasket but that's much less likely than either a rear camshaft cover gasket or valve cover gasket (the latter being the most likely culprit).  If the oil pressure sensor is located in that area it would high on the suspect list also.  
I'd get on a Scion forum and do some reading.


----------



## Don2222 (May 21, 2016)

I did some research and checked those forums. Also a mechanic checked it and he did not see clearly where the leak was coming from. The research and my mechanic said the valve cover gasket is a suspect with an older engine like this.

The leak on the driveway in the picture above was sudden. I was going out and forgot something so I just went down the street and came back. I did not pull in all the way and parked at an angle with the engine running. So I ran in the house and ran back out and left. When I got back from an errand, I noticed the puddle. Very strange since it is not doing it yesterday or today?
I put in 10-30 oil to fill it, because the oil was at the low mark on the dip stick. The oil is slightly heavier than recommended due to the age and miles on the car.
Then I tightend the valve cover gasket bolts about an 1/8 th of a turn. They were not loose, they were frozen but after cracking them, they did tighten down a tad. I like to try the simple items first instead of spending hundreds of dollars for all kinds of parts and labor that I might not need!! So we will see?
Thanks for your comments


----------



## festerw (May 21, 2016)

The puddle in the picture to me looks more like the condensate from the A/C than an oil leak.  I feel like if it was oil you'd 1. Be able to pinpoint the leak and 2. Be a lot lower on oil


----------



## Don2222 (May 21, 2016)

festerw said:


> The puddle in the picture to me looks more like the condensate from the A/C than an oil leak.  I feel like if it was oil you'd 1. Be able to pinpoint the leak and 2. Be a lot lower on oil


The AC was not turned on and not running? Does that matter?


----------



## festerw (May 21, 2016)

Don2222 said:


> The AC was not turned on and not running? Does that matter?


No, most vehicles will cycle the compressor in various modes to dehumidify the air.


----------



## Don2222 (May 21, 2016)

festerw said:


> No, most vehicles will cycle the compressor in various modes to dehumidify the air.


Well after tightening the valve cover gasket, I drove approx 30 miles and checked the engine. The oil pan had wet oil on the bottom forming a droplet. So I wiped it and drove 30 miles back and another droplet formed. Not as bad as it was, maybe now the oil pan bolts need to be tightened?
See pics with droplet shown by yellow arrow.


----------



## claydogg84 (May 21, 2016)

Don, oil leaks are generally easy to pin point, but it requires you to clean the area, and then see where it's coming from. You can keep snugging bolts if you'd like, but that won't fix the problem. The cleaner I previously mentioned is usually less than $3/can.


----------



## Don2222 (May 22, 2016)

claydogg84 said:


> Don, oil leaks are generally easy to pin point, but it requires you to clean the area, and then see where it's coming from. You can keep snugging bolts if you'd like, but that won't fix the problem. The cleaner I previously mentioned is usually less than $3/can.


Yes thanks, I have more time today so I will try that now. Also there is a dye that can be added to the oil so a UV or black light can show where it is coming from too.


----------



## Don2222 (May 22, 2016)

Hello
Got the tarp out and de-greased it and tightened up the oil pan bolts a tad.
Also loosened and then re-tightened the oil drain bolt.
It seems promising! We will see. 
By wiping up the greasy spray with some paper towl off the tarp, I kept the driveway cleaner. 

I really suggest to loosening the bolts then tighten them evenly so too much torque is NOT applied to break the heads!


----------



## Don2222 (May 23, 2016)

No drops of oil in the driveway over last night!
Good sign - so far $4.69 for the spray can of degreaser!
It must have been the recent hot weather and a little long term shrinkage of the gaskets that caused the issue.


----------



## billb3 (May 23, 2016)

It may be time for new gaskets.


and "snugging" can warp a cover.


----------



## Don2222 (May 23, 2016)

billb3 said:


> It may be time for new gaskets.
> 
> 
> and "snugging" can warp a cover.


The bolts were tightened evenly not to warp the cover but yes it could need new gaskets.


----------

